# RIP Splotches



## ds2009 (Sep 13, 2010)

I had him for 1 day. He was the victim of mistreatment at my local petsmart. When i brought him home I noticed that he had a swim bladder issue and once I got him into the tank, I could see just how bad it was. He was completely on his side most of the time. I did whatever I could for him but unfortunately he didnt make it through the night. Splotches was a beautiful veiltail betta, a pinkish red body and splotches of big purplish dots on his fins (im guessing he was a koi). RIP little buddy, if only I had gotten to you sooner :-(


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm sorry. RIP, little guy.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Aww, Danny :,c <3


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

I had an experince much like yours only a few days ago (mine died before he even reached the check out counter). It is so sad and a shame when these things happen.
I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Lordsameth (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm very sorry for your loss... the poor darling.


----------



## Duncan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

Aww Im so sorry


----------

